# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month September 2013

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for September! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Lynn

I'll start things off !  :Smile: 

Day 7 - R imitator 'Veradaro'

----------


## Patsy

Whites Tree Frog
Partied a little too hard!

----------


## Logan

Female American Toad (Bufo americanus)

----------


## Caspian

Here's a nice photo I took of my young American Bullfrog (Rana Catesbeiana), Gnag, finishing the process of shedding his skin. It's so interesting to watch him do it! 

It was also a very good underwater shot. Probably one of my best photos, I'm notorious for taking blurry and unclear photos!

----------


## Gabby

Oh well. Why not enter this for the fun of it  :Smile: 
Here I have one of my three month old, juvenile Green and Golden Bell Frogs (Litoria aurea) named Froakie.

He's rather photogenic. He's also only about 1 1/2 cm long!

----------


## Lynn

Wow ! Great photos .......this is already set-up to be a difficult decision  :Smile: 

Patsy ...your whites is adorable.
Logan... your toad photo is terrific. What a face !
Caspian...! A shedding photo ! You were so lucky to grab that! 
And  "Froakie" ....Gabby, what a sweetie!

Good luck  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Presumed male _Ceratophrys aurita_ the Brazilian Horned Frog.

----------


## teenfrogmom

Here's Pluto, my Pacific Chorus Frog! I aimed for a candid shot, but he's obviously posing.

----------


## pissedbudgie

One of my male Epipedobates anthonyi calling.

----------


## Lisa

Felix Felicis, my red eyed tree frog!

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

My American Green, Myfrog. Taken with my galaxy note II.

----------


## Lynn

> Female American Toad (Bufo americanus)


I just 'love' this toad's photo.  :Star:

----------


## lindsayshocking

This is Kaeru. She is a Plains Spadefoot (Spea bombifrons).

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

> Felix Felicis, my red eyed tree frog!


This is going to be hard to beat! Fantastic!

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## Jack

My juvenile male African Bullfrog eating a mouse. He hasn't got a name yet.

----------


## YourSoJelly

American Toad(we think)-Gender Unknown

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> American Toad(we think)-Gender Unknown


Yep! Looks like _Bufo americanus_ to me.

----------


## kmf58

FROGGY TOTEM POLE!!! (MY 2 WHITES TREE FROGS BEING SILLY-CHUMLEE & SHAMROCK)  :Frog Smile:

----------


## YT

Hello all! I'm a new member to this forum and try to post my first pic here, an axanthic mutant of _Hyla japonica_.

----------


## Jack

> Hello all! I'm a new member to this forum and try to post my first pic here, an axanthic mutant of _Hyla japonica_.
> Attachment 58507


Thats a stunning tree frog YT. :Frog Smile:

----------

YT

----------


## Kermitsmom

This is Robin, the WTF. I took this with my iphone5 while he sat on my thumb.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

> This is Robin, the WTF. I took this with my iphone5 while he sat on my thumb.


I LOVE the dynamic of this photo! So great!

----------


## Bonasa

It's a very funny picture for me. This is my Trachycephalus resinifictrix exercising  :Smile:

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

> It's a very funny picture for me. This is my Trachycephalus resinifictrix exercising


LEGS. Five star photograph!

----------


## Kermitsmom

Thank you. It was lucky shot. He usually doesn't hang around!  :Smile:

----------


## Prymal Reptiles

Rio, my Black Red-Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## Gabby

> Rio, my Black Red-Eyed Tree Frog


Now that's awesome  :Big Grin:  gonna be hard to beat!

----------


## Gail

Abendnego, one of my White's Tree Frog (_Litoria caerulea_)

----------


## Heather

I'll add a photo just for fun  :Smile: . This is Tank, my female Ceratophrys cranwelli.

----------


## Lynn

> I'll add a photo just for fun . This is Tank, my female Ceratophrys cranwelli.


Heath--- he looks so happy  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

> Heath--- he looks so happy


She's the Queen-Bee of the household here. Spoiled as can be  :Smile: . She loves soaking in her jacuzzi.

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Bumble Bee Toads

----------


## Hypnotic

I'd be really intrested to see the rest of Tank's enclosure!

----------


## Xquirrel

This is my cute Hyla chinensis male  :Smile:

----------


## Patsy

> This is Robin, the WTF. I took this with my iphone5 while he sat on my thumb.


I have a weakness for whites! He is adorable!

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Im not an artist but heres peep my spring peeper

----------


## Jared

Southern brown tree frog (Litoria ewingii)

----------

